# Help! dry patchy skin after waxing my legs



## graceface (Nov 9, 2006)

HI everyone,

i really hope someone can help me with this. I normally shave my legs because i don't have very much hair on my legs and a while ago i tried to wax them to see the difference. Well what happened is i'm left with a few patches of bumpy dry skin on my legs. It's dry, bumpy, feels almost scaley- gross! I've heard of people who have waxed off skin and maybe i did that because i didn't have that much hair to begin with..i've tried using Tend Skin and the bumps have diminished a bit but the area is still dry. Any ideas?? Help! thanks for any thoughts you may have.


----------



## LVA (Nov 9, 2006)

i never wax my legs ... cuz .. i just don't have arm or leg hair ... but i'm sure the other girls can help




. I wasn't just gonna suggest Tend Skin .. cuz it seems to work for a lotta ppl, but seems like u've already gone that route


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 9, 2006)

aloe vera should help.


----------



## summerjoy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, aloe vera will work! try it


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 9, 2006)

Aloe vera or cocoa butter.


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 10, 2006)

It's not dry skin from not exfoliating?


----------



## LVA (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not dry skin from not exfoliating? u just reminded me i need to start exfoliating again




i keep hearing so much good thing about aloe vera, and i can't believe i don't have any in the house .... hmm .. maybe next trip to Walgreens , i'll pick some up


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

Ditto on Aloe vera also find some lotion with AHA to prevent ingrown hair.


----------



## graceface (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks everyone, i'm going to by some aloe vera today. and to reply to godess13, no its not because i haven't been exfoliating..they're raised bumps, sort of like goosebumps but dry..sorry for the gross description. thanks everyone, i'm so glad that i have somewhere like makeuptalk to ask these questions!


----------



## rimorak (Apr 8, 2012)

I am glad I found your post, I have the same problem now, but on my face !!

My forehead, cheeks everything feels exactly the same way you described it.

Not to mention that the lady managed to burn the skin under my eye and on my eye lid too.

Has your skin healed yet? what worked for you ? please advise.


----------

